# Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien



## Maxeur (24. März 2005)

Hallo Alle,

Ich habe beschlossen dass ich für Rapfen spinnfischen werde ... 
Leider habe ich es nie vorher gemacht .... Man hat mir gesagt dass jerkbaits, spinnerbaits und Stickbaits gut fur Rapfen sind ....
Ich weiss aber nicht wie der fisch funktionniert .... Ob ich struktur suchen muss, oder vielleciht bleibt er im strom oder in der nahe deds Ufer .. oder oder ... 

Wenn jemand kennt etwas uber die Biologie dieses Fish .. Ich brauche info ...
so wie webseite uzw .... um daruber zu lesen !
Rapfen is ein "raubfish" die ich noch nie gefangt habe .. und ich hoffe ich kann es vor juni machen ..... 

Danke fur eure Hilfe sehr gut !
Max... 
Und wenn jemand braucht info uber "Bass" keine problem ... ich werde sehr froh es zu geben ..


----------



## gismowolf (24. März 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Maxeur!
In den Altwässen der Donau unterhalb von Wien zwischen Maria Ellend und Regelsbrunn,das ist gegeüber von Orth,habe ich vor ca. 35 Jahren die Fischerei mit der Fliegenrute auf Rapfen mit hellen,fast weißen Streamern kennengelernt und auch erfolgreich ausprobiert.Der Rapfen oder wie die Wiener sagen,der Schied,ist ein Weißfisch,der sich von Klein-und Jungfischen ernährt!Da er keine Zähne hat,schwimmt er in einen Fischschwarm und schlägt mit dem Schwanz,um einige Fischlein zu betäuben!!Diese
Fischlein schwimmen dann mit unkontrollierten Bewegungen nach oben,nach unten und auch seitlich ein Stück,bleiben dann eine kurze Zeit bewegungslos und machen dann wieder Schwimmversuche in alle Richtungen!!Solche Fischchen schnappt sich dann der Rapfen und zerdrückt sie mit der verknorpelten harten Gaumenplatte und der harten Zunge,um sie dann zu verschlucken.Er jagt auch extrem schnell flüchtenden Fischchen nach,um sie zu schnappen.Beim Fischen mit der Fliege auf den Rapfen,nimmt man wie schon erwähnt,einen hellen Streamer,der vorzugsweise die Hauptnahrung eine Laube,imitiert!!Wenn man in einem treibendem Boot steht,sieht man von Weitem die Bugwelle eines Rapfens und kann sie gezielt anwerfen,indem man ca.2-3Meter vor die 
entstehende Bugwelle hinwirft und mit schnellen Zügen den Streamer einige Meter einholt und dann plötzlich verhält,um nach ein paar Sekunden wieder schnell einzuholen!Der Biß erfolgt sehr kräftig und die ersten Fluchten  sind an der Fliegenrute 
das absolute Drillerlebnis!!!Essen würde ich einen Rapfen nie,da er extrem viele Gräten hat,die seinen Muskelapparat in der Strömung,wo er sich auch sehr schnell bewegt,unterstützen.Die Fischer in Ungarn haben einen eigenen Köder für den Rapfen entwickelt,das sogenannte Rapfenblei! Dieses besteht aus einem Birnenblei mit Längsbohrung und einem durchgestecktem Stahldraht mit vorne und hinten einer Öse dran,an dem hinten (am dickeren Ende) der Drillingshaken und vorne ein Wirbel zum Einhängen an der Schnur befestigt ist.Meist wird das Blei noch rot angefärbt.Gefischt wird damit an der Spinnrute ,wobei man das Blei so schnell herbeikurbelt,daß im Sog
eine Luftblase entsteht,die dem Blei nacheilt und den Rapfen zum Biß verleitet!
Ich hoffe,daß Dir meine Ausführungen das spezifische Beißverhalten des Rapfens etwas erklärt hat!Es hat auch schon Rapfen gegeben,die auf einen am Grund ausgelegten Tauwurm gebissen haben,aber das ist eher selten!
Ich wünsch Dir eine gute und erfolgreiche Fischjagd in der Donau!!
Gruß Wolfgang   #h  #6


----------



## Albrecht (24. März 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Maxeur,
versuchs mal bei Brücken und Einmündungen mit eher schlanken Wobblern um die 7 cm. Die Köderführung sollte eher zügig sein.
Wenn es endlich wärmer wird gehen auch Popper und Pencil-Baits.

Wenn die Viecher endlich wieder an der Oberfläche jagen mußt du nur nach springenden Kleinfischen und lauten Platschern suchen.

TL,
Al


----------



## Maxeur (24. März 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hey das ist echt cool von ihnen ... 
Ich brauche eine bischen der worterbuch um was ihr sagt zu ubersetzen ... aber schon gut !

Ja Al, Ich habe auch Struktur (wie Brucken fuss und alles ) gesucht ... sie sind aber schwer zu finden bei Donaustadt .... 
Ich habe ja gehort dass rapfen sehr eingfach zu finden sind wenn si im oberflasche jagen ... aber ich glaube es ist noch nicht warm genug (wie ihr gesagt habt) ... 
Klar dass es cool sein muss ein rapfen mit ein Stick/pencil bait mit ein "Walking the dog" zu fangen .... mir gefallt nur die adrenalin dieses Topwater Attaken ... :g 

Aber ich glaube jetzt klein crankbaits und jerkbaits sollen vielleicht besser als topwater sein ... Ich werde noch versuchen ..... 
Practice makes perfect ! 

danke sehr zu allen !
Max


----------



## mrrobbie (25. März 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

ich hab heuer im jänner einen gefangen im revier floridsdorf.. auf einen silbernen kleinen fz....
ebenso eine regenbogenforelle....



aber barsche???
auf twister hatte ich ein paar zupfer... sollen ja recht kleinwüchsig sein in der donau....


----------



## Maxeur (2. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

HI ....
Ich war heute bei Donaustadt I ...
Es war aber nicht wirklich gut .. Ich mein, nur ein einzige Barsch .. und zwar so klein ...  
Ok besser als ganz nichst ... aber !




Mit ein DUO Slaver Shad 55 sr, color Mad Craw ...
Rod : Kistler Helium LTA 6'6 MH
Reel : Shimano Scorpion 1001 Japan Special
Line : P-Line Fluoroclear 12 lbs 

Ich hoffe sie haben besser gemacht  
Bis dann,
Max​


----------



## Albrecht (2. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Petri heil!
Immerhin ein cooles Photo.

LG,
Al


----------



## Maxeur (5. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hier sind ein paar photos von gestern (nach meinen Kurse)
Donaustadt
Rod : Spinning Light - 1/32 1/16 oz
Reel : Shimano Twinpower
Lure : LC humpack 50

Ein paar kleine Barschen, ein kleine Aitel auch .. und ein Rapfen .. Die Rapfen war nicht so gross aber das ist mein Erstes .... 



















Es war ein bischen schwer allein meistens die photo zu machen .. aber ich hab's geschaft ... und natürlich alle fishe schwimmen noch .... Catch and Release Pow@@@@ #6 

Nicht so schlecht dann, aber ich muss grösser rapfen finden ... 
Bis dann,
Max


----------



## richard (5. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Gratulation!!! #6


----------



## rob (5. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

petri max!
leider kann ich deine bilder nicht sehen
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (5. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Maxeur!
Gratuliere zu Deinen Fängen!Da hast Du es ja den Einheimischen gezeigt,wie es geht.#6
Mach nur weiter so,ich wünsch Dir mal einen Großen Rapfen!!


----------



## rob (5. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

ahh jetzt seh ich die fotos auch!
bravo!!!!weiter so und respekt!
lg rob


----------



## Maxeur (6. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Danke euch alle für ihre Ermunterung und Congratulations ...

Das wasser wird immer wämer jeden Tag ... und wie es aussieht, wird es auch immer "shokolader" (Farbe) .... Wie lange soll das dauern ?
Ich finde die wasser ist ein bischen zu schnell und zu scmutzig um gut zu fischen ..

Ich bin heute nicht zum revier gegangen, aber ich denke, dass vielleicht morgen wenn ich zeit habe ....

Max

Ps: Was bedeutet Petri ? |bla: 
Danke.... Rapfen sind nicht so schlechten Kämpfer, aber ich vermisse meine BASS sehr viel ...


----------



## gismowolf (7. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Max!
"Petri" ist eine Abkürzung Des Fischergrußes "Petri Heil" und bedeutet,daß ein Angler einem anderen Angler viel Glück und Erfolg beim Fischfang wünscht!!
Wie begrüßen und verabschieden sich die Angler in Frankreich??Kannst Du uns das bitte 
erklären?Die Engländer sagen "tight lines"!


----------



## Albrecht (8. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Maxeur,
PETRI zu deinen Fängen! Es scheint sich endlich wieder zu lohnen an die Donau zu fahren.

Ich komme am Wochenende nach Wien, vielleicht gehen wir Nächst Woche einmal spinnen.

LG,
Al


----------



## Maxeur (9. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi all,

Petri,
Ja es wird besser ... aber langsam ... 
War eine Stunde beim revier heute und hat meine erste echte österreichische Hecht gefangen .. 58 cm -- Konnte besser sein .. aber es muss ein Einfang geben ... 
Naturlich schwimmt er zuruck im wasser .. Zuerst weil es Schonzeit ist, und auch weil ... Catch and Release Power .... |supergri 
Rod : Spinning Light - 1/32 1/16 oz
Reel : Shimano Twinpower
Lure : Shallow Crank 47 ssr Bassday

Hier ist ein Foto ...oder zwei eigentlich






​Ich Hoffe ein gute Petri zu allen ... 
Danke fur die Erklärung Gismo .. Bei Uns, sagen wir "bonne peche".... Aber wir, die Jungendliche wir sagen mehr "bon trip"

Ciao
Max​


----------



## Albrecht (9. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Petri heil zum ersten Hecht!
Ich habe am Donnerstag auch einen erwischt.
An einer  #7 Sage XP mit 10 lbs Vorfach war der Drill bei starker Strömung ziemlich extrem.
Er schwimmt natürlich auch wieder...


----------



## Maxeur (10. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Yeah Man :g .... Das ist echt ein schöne Hecht .... 90+ oder ?
Das musste cool mit so ein rutte ... Ist 7" nicht klein für ein Flyfishing rutte ?
So petri heil zum schönen Fang .... "Bien joué !"

Seit fast 9 monaten jetzt habe ich kein gelegenheit mehr grosse Hecht zu fangen .... Ich bin kein Hecht addict .... aber die kämüfen gut ... nicht so gut wie bass aber fast ....

Ich hoffe ich werde endlich ein schone Fish in Osterreich fangen ... Gross Rapfen oder "nice" Hecht ... das wäre dann ein perfektes Studium Reise :q 

See you.

Max


----------



## Albrecht (10. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Leute,
melde mich zurück in Wien.

Die Rute war Klasse 7 und 9 feet lang.

Jetzt gehts den Rapfen an den Kragen....

Petri,
Al


----------



## mrrobbie (10. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

bin dabei!!


am freitag wärs bei mir super... oder mittwoch ab 17h


----------



## Albrecht (12. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hallo Kollegen,

@ Robbie: bleibts bei Freitag?

@ Alle:

Heute habe ich mit Maxeur die Donau beackert und gleich Aufsehen erregt.
Nach einer halben Stunde sind wir von DREI Polizisten ca. 5 min. geflitzt worden (zum glück sind Spinnfischer das größte Problem unserer Exekutive. Hauptsache die Besoffenen Grottenolme und "finsteren" Dealer haben einen schönen Tag |rolleyes ).
Eines vorweg: Max ist ein absoluter Bass-Spezi.
Ich habe nur eine Schnecke erwischt, Maxeur hat gleich zwei Rapfen (einer davon SEHR hungrig) auf die Schuppen gelegt.
Insgesammt kann man sagen das die Schiede allmählich in fahrt kommen, ich werde sie diese Woche nocheinmal heimsuchen :r .

Petri,
Al

...und noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## Maxeur (12. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Petri Heil Leute .... 

Das war ein guter Tag .... Ich mein ... Es gab nicht viel Fishe und zwar klein ....aber es ist so dass ich endlich jemand, der ganz in der "trip" ist, gefunden habe ... :g #6 :g 

Endlich jemand jung der fish und der spinnfischt ....Cooool !
Al, Die Fotos sind gut .... Ich finde der bugeldingue ist schön :q 

Ich muss auch sagen, das es chance war ... Die rapfen bin ich noch nicht pro ...|rolleyes .... vielleicht nie !
Aber ich will auch grosser finden ....

Immerhin ein cooles Tag ....
Und Ja Al, BASS Power .....:g 

Max


----------



## Albrecht (12. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Für alle die nicht wissen was ein " bugeldingue" ist: es ist das Bügelbrett (Weissfischgrill :m ) im Hintergrund des zweiten Bildes.

@Maxeur:
   Das Video ist ganz gut geworden.

Petri,
Al


----------



## mrrobbie (14. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

so morgen gehts den fischen an den kragen... hab endlich mal wieder an einem tag an dem angeblich recht passables wetter ist frei.....

werd meine wobbler und spinner durch das donauwasser ziehen aufdass sich ein hungriges maul darauf stürzen möge.....
könnte ruhig ein großes hungriges maul sein.....


----------



## Albrecht (16. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Max, ist bei dir gestern noch etwas gegangen?

Bei uns hat ein größerer Rapfen vor den Füßen geraubt, leider hat er sich nicht für unsere Köder interessiert.

Ich werde am Sonntag wieder gehen, wahrscheinlich im Hafen und beim Donaukanaleinlauf.

TL,
Al


----------



## spin-paule (17. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hallo Ihr lieben Österreicher,
das schaut ja sehr gut aus was da bei Euch an der Donau so abgeht! Zur Methodik des Rapfenfanges habe ich folgende Ergänzung. Die Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf den hessischen Rhein, aber ich denke, dass sich der Donau-Schied ähnlich verhält:
Also, ich werfe einen GuFi ca.10cm, Tendenz kleiner, mit einem 7-10g Kopf und hole das Ding mit einer affenartigen Geschwindigkeit wieder ein. So schnell, dass der GuFi an der Oberfläche entlangschießt und sie fast durchbricht! Die Geschwindigkeit war mir anfangs erst peinlich. Ich dachte wenn mich andere sehen, halten sie mich für jeck. Aber dann kamen die ersten Erfolge und letzlich habe ich im Sommer 2004 Dutzende von größeren Rapfen damit gehakt. Der schwerste hatte 5,5 kg. Der Biss ist geil, aber leider schmecken sie b""issen..., der Drill ist ziemlich müde und das ganze funktioniert im Winter nicht.
Viel Erfolg und ein dickes Petri nach Austria...
Gruß Spin-Paule


----------



## Albrecht (17. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Paule,
danke für den Tip.
Fischt mann auf Rapfen die ganze Saison über so schnell?
Ich versuche es (ohne Erfolg) knapp unter der Oberfläche, weil man die Fische nur selten rauben sieht.

Petri,
Al


----------



## spin-paule (17. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Albrecht,
im Sommer, am Rhein, sieht man den Rapfen recht häufig rauben. Trotzdem waren sie früher für mich nicht zu haken. Ich probierte alles Mögliche. Nichts ging, obwohl sie direkt vor meinen Augen raubten. Bis eines Tages beim langsamen Zanderfischen mit GuFi ein Holzstück in meine Schnur zu treiben drohte und ich "Vollgas" gab um eine Kolission zu vermeiden. Schon war der erste gehakt. Sobald es aber kühler wird, Wassertemperatur ca. < 12 Grad, sieht man den Schied nicht mehr an der Oberfläche rauben. Und ich habe bis heute keine Methode gefunden, bei niedrigen Temperaturen, den Rapfen zu stellen. Zufallsfänge ausgenommen. 
Also um auf Deine Frage zurückzukommen: Hochgeschwindigkeit - im Sommer stets JA, aber im Winter hatte ich damit noch keinen Erfolg. Vermutlich steht der Rapfen dann tief und beißt dann auf ... ???
Allerbeste Grüße,
Paul


----------



## Albrecht (17. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Paule,
ich habe, trotz langem gegoogle, keinen aktuellen Temperaturwert für die Donau in Wien gefunden.
Aber in Straubing hat sie heute schon 12,3 Grad  :q ... das heist für mich ANGRIFF!!!! 
Ich melde heute Abend wie es lief.

Tl,
Al


----------



## Albrecht (17. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Melde mich zurück aus Nußdorf.
Eines vorweg: mit schnellen Ködern ging noch nichts... aber mit normalem Crankbait schom :q .

Als erstes knallte ein sehr runder 40er Döbel auf meinen Wobbler (wir dachten schon beide an Rapfen aber  #d ). Der Drill war eher bescheiden.

Aber dann die Überraschung: eine ca. 30er SEEFORELLE schnappte sich meinen 44mm Cherry! Der Fisch war in guter Kondition (Perfekte Flossen) aber ziemlich von Egeln geplagt. 3 davon hatten mich als neuen Wirt auserkoren  :r .

Danach hatte ich noch einen Fehlbiss von einem ca 45er Rapfen, aber es hat nicht sollen sein.

Dank an Maxeur, der heute nur den Fotografen gespielt hat.

Petri,
Al


----------



## spin-paule (18. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

High Albrecht,
schöne Bilder... aber lass dich nicht von den Biestern auffressen. Ich habe ein bisschen recherchiert und folgenden Link zu Wassertemperaturen der Donau (zumindest bis zur Dandlbachmündung) gefunden:
http://www.hnd.bayern.de/wthauptkarte.php
Einfach mit der Maus auf den Messpunkt gehen, dann erscheint die aktuellste Messung. Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter.
Gruß,
Paul


----------



## Albrecht (18. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Paul,
danke für den Link, den habe ich auch gefunden. Aber leider scheint es, so früh im Jahr, noch keine Werte aus Wien zu geben.

Aber es wird wohl noch ein paar Wochen dauern bis es richtig losgeht (obwohl es im ganzen Fluß nur so von 10 cm Lauben wimmelt).

Lg,
Al


----------



## zanderheli (20. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

hi albrecht!

Die Temperatur der Donau bei Dir erfährst Du hier:

http://www.datanet.hu/hydroinfo/vituki/evizduna.htm

alles Liebe
heli


----------



## Albrecht (20. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Danke für den Link Zanderheli,
aber Wien habe ich wieder nicht gefunden.

Die scheinen ihre Thermometer erst reinzuhängen wenn die ersten Schwimmer kommen....

Tl,
Al


----------



## Maxeur (20. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Fotos von Albrecht zu machen ist cool, Fisch zu fangen is aber viel besser :q 
So ich war gestern im Revier ....um 4 bis 7
Und ich habe einen kleinen Hecht gefangen und auch einen kleinen Aitel ... 

Catch & Release Pow@ :g 

Aber es war kalt darraus, ich habe trotzdem uberlebt ....
PEtri heil ...und ein paar fotos









Cia bye bye ..
Keep casting :g 

Max

PS : Danke Al für deine Email, ist das auch moglich die fotos von unsere erste Trip zu schicken .. weis du die kleinen rapfen |wavey:


----------



## Fabio (21. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Leute!

Toll, mal jemanden zu finden, der auch gerne auf Rapfen angelt.
Allerdings hab ich da nur Erfahrung und Erfolge in ruhigen Gewässern a la neue Donau Freudenau bzw. Albern Wien. Aber ich werde es demnächst auch in der Donau selbst beim Kraftwerk Freudenau probieren.Habt ihr es dort vielleicht schon mal probiert?

Lg Fabio


----------



## Albrecht (21. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@ Maxeur: Petri heil zu den Fischen! Ich gehe vielleicht heute Abend wieder...

@ Fabio: Ahoi an Board! In deinen Gewässern habe ich noch nicht geangelt, aber ab Juni werde ich endlich in der neue Donau fischen dürfen.

Hast du Rapfen-Erfahrungen aus der neuen Donau?

Tl,
Al


----------



## Fabio (21. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@Albrecht: Ja, in der neuen Donau hatten ein Freund und ich letzten Sommer 3 Rapfen um die 70 cm, mit Poppern.  Leider  hatten wir sie  entnommen, normalerweise  sind wir für catch&release.(Sie waren für meine  Eltern  bzw.  Grossmutter, aber da  sie  geschmacklich  anscheinend keine Delikatesse sind, wurden und werden alle folgen Rapfen schonendst wieder ihrem Element übergeben.

In Albern Wien konnte ich an einem Tag ca. 6 Exemplare bis 60-65 cm fangen, diesmal alle freigelassen. Das interessante war, das die Fische ihre anfänglich ungebremste Beissslaune bei den nächsten Trips dorthin eingestellt hatten,die Popper wurden keines Blickes gewürdigt. Ist dir schon mal ähnliches passiert?

Lg Fabio


----------



## Bonifaz (21. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*



			
				spin-paule schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr lieben Österreicher,
> das schaut ja sehr gut aus was da bei Euch an der Donau so abgeht! Zur Methodik des Rapfenfanges habe ich folgende Ergänzung. Die Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf den hessischen Rhein, aber ich denke, dass sich der Donau-Schied ähnlich verhält:
> Also, ich werfe einen GuFi ca.10cm, Tendenz kleiner, mit einem 7-10g Kopf und hole das Ding mit einer affenartigen Geschwindigkeit wieder ein. So schnell, dass der GuFi an der Oberfläche entlangschießt und sie fast durchbricht! Die Geschwindigkeit war mir anfangs erst peinlich. Ich dachte wenn mich andere sehen, halten sie mich für jeck. Aber dann kamen die ersten Erfolge und letzlich habe ich im Sommer 2004 Dutzende von größeren Rapfen damit gehakt. Der schwerste hatte 5,5 kg. Der Biss ist geil, aber leider schmecken sie b""issen..., der Drill ist ziemlich müde und das ganze funktioniert im Winter nicht.
> Viel Erfolg und ein dickes Petri nach Austria...
> Gruß Spin-Paule





Hallo

Hier oben an der hamburger Elbe wird auch rapfen gefangen. letztes jahr hab ich mit Sbirolino und Spin-o-glow sowie mit wobblern probiert. hatte auch viele Bisse. konnte aber keinen haken.
Welche farben sollten den die Gufies haben oder it das egal  ?

Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## Albrecht (21. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@ Fabio,
das klingt ja recht gut (aber deine Oma mit dem Rapfen am Teller tut mir leid |rolleyes ).
Mit Poppern habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht ernsthaft probiert, was sich aber heuer ändert. Habt ihr die Rapfen vorher gesehn, oder auf gut Glück "Gepoppt"?

@ Bonifaz: Hattest du noch etwas natürliches am Spin 'o Glo?
Hast du deine Köder auch so schnell geführt?

Lg,
Al


----------



## Fabio (21. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@Albrecht: Sowohl als auch. Beides hat,zumindest anfangs gut funktioniert. In  Albern, wo du viele mittlere Rapfen schwimmen sehen kannst, haben sie auf die Popper nicht mehr reagiert,das war einfach unglaublich, die Hälfte der dort gefangenen Fische hab ich auf Sicht gefangen, und nach und nach haben sie vor dem Köder nur noch die Flucht ergriffen oder ihm keine Beachtung mehr geschenkt. Interessant wäre, wenn ich heuer mir dort ne Karte nehmen würde um zu sehen,wie es nach einem Jahr aussieht.Das traurige ,im Alberner Hafen,wo du nicht angeln darfst,schwimmen ganz ordentliche Kaliber.
Ich kann dir Popper nur wärmstens empfehlen, diese Topwater-Attacken zählen für mich zum Besten, was Spinnangeln zu bieten hat. Wegen der "Hecht-Gefahr" hatte ich immer ein Stahlvorfach,aber heuer werde ich erstmals Versuche mit Hardmono wagen.Wie gehst du an die Rapfen ran und wo? 
Lg Fabio


----------



## Albrecht (22. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Fabio,
von welchem Albern-Revier schreibst du? Wie groß waren deine Popper denn?

Von Hardmono kann ich nur abraten. Richtig sicher ist das erst ab 30 lbs und dann ist es übel zu verarbeiten (damit der Dreck nicht kringelt mußt du es in kochendem Wasser strecken).

Ich habe heuer schon einige Hechte an Flourcarbon von Tiemco gefangen. Sogar das 0,24er hat bei Fischen bis 70 cm gut funktioniert.
Mit einem 35er ist man schon ziemlich sicher und nebenbei ist es sehr unauffällig. Allerdings habe ich es nach jedem Hecht ausgetauscht.

Petri,
Al


----------



## zanderheli (22. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hallo Albrecht!

Du kannst die Wassertemperatur in Kienstock ablesen. Das Wasser ist in 2 Stunden in Wien (mit der selben Temperatur) 

heli


----------



## Fabio (22. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@Albrecht: Ich meinte Albern Wien wo auch das "blaue Wasser "  dazugehört.  Ich  denke in der  neuen Donau sind die Rapfen nicht so zahlreich wie dort, dafür aber haben sie ein höheres Einzelgewicht. Die Popper waren 9 cm lang, ich werde es mal mit einem 12 cm Model versuchen, entgegen der Lehrmeinung. Das Einzige,was mich an Poppern und Wobblern stört, sind die Drillinge,weil das Enthaken manchmal ein für den Fisch unzumutbares Prozedere ist.Daher der Versuch mit Sbirolino und Streamern bzw.Shads.

Lg Fabio


----------



## Bonifaz (22. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

(@ Bonifaz: Hattest du noch etwas natürliches am Spin 'o Glo?
Hast du deine Köder auch so schnell geführt?)

Nee ich hatte nix weiter dran und übermässig schnell hab ich auch nicht geführt. Mitunter haben die Rapfen sogar mein Sbiro attackiert, daraufhin hab ich noch ein drilling eingeschlauftin der nähe des Sbiros.
Was sind denn popper ?


----------



## Fabio (22. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@Bonifaz: Popper schwimmen an der Oberfläche,haben im Gegensatz zu Wobblern nur eine manchmal trichterförmige Einkerbung, wodurch bei richtiger Handhabung(gefühlvolles "Ruckeln") ein ploppiges Geräusch entsteht. Du kannst ihn auch schnell führen und dann spritzt er durchs wasser und ähnelt einem flüchtendem Fisch.Solltest du wirklich mal probieren.Ich kann dir den Skitter-Pop von Rapala empfehlen,ist in Wien leider nurmehr schwer erhältlich,ausser jemand belehrt mich eines Besseren(wäre echt nett ) 

Lg Fabio


----------



## spin-paule (22. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@bonifaz:

ich bevorzuge weiße bis durchsichtige GuFis mit einem dunklen Rücken und wenn möglich im Kiemenbereich etwas rot. Mein absoluter Favorit ist vom Hersteller "Relax". Länge wie bereits erwähnt max. 10cm, Tendenz kleiner.
Viel Erfolg und beste Grüße,
Paul


----------



## Bonifaz (22. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Danke für die Info.
Dies jahr muss es mal wieder mit Rapfen klappen.....


----------



## Albrecht (23. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Ich bin gerade zurück von einer (verlängerten) Rapfenpirsch.

Ich konnte zwar keinen Biss verzeichnen, aber immerhin hatte ich einen Nachläufer auf einen 10cm Pecil Bait,

Ich werde morgen auf kleinere Pencil Baits aufrüsten und erneut angreifen.
Es rauben genug Viecher an der Oberfläche, aber sie ignorieren meinen Stuff. 

@Zanderheli: wers' glaubt wird seelig. Das Wasser bei uns ist durch so viele Nieren gefiltert, daß es wärmer sein muß!  :q 

Petri,
Al


----------



## Fabio (23. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@Albrecht: Befischst du die Rapfen direkt im Donauhauptstrom?


----------



## Albrecht (23. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Ja, leider.
Die neue Donau ist erst ab 1.Juni für "Spinner" offen.

Tl,
Al


----------



## Fabio (23. April 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Ich werde es heute mal beim Kraftwerk Freudenau probieren, ich erwarte mir zwar nicht allzu viel, aber wer weiss.....


----------



## Albrecht (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hallo Leute,

was geht an der Donau?
Bei mir war die letzten paar Male absolut nix (an einem Tag haben sie brav geraubt, aber meine Köder ignoriert :r ).

Ich habe ja fast die Vermutung daß die Rapfen z.Zt. etwas Anderes ( :l ) als Lauben in ihren Birnen haben.

Petri Heil,
Al


----------



## Soxl (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hoi Al  #h 



> Ich habe ja fast die Vermutung daß die Rapfen z.Zt. etwas Anderes als Lauben in ihren Birnen haben.


Also zuletzt hatten die Donauschiede (Rapfen) - einige km stromaufwärts von Wien - vermehrt Frolic in der Birne, angeboten an der Grundmontage  :q  

Man könnte sagen, wir haben da einen richtigen Spezialisten in unserer Truppe für solche Fänge...  :m  |kopfkrat 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Albrecht (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Frolic also...

Gibts die Teile auch mit Tauchschaufel und Drilling?

TL,
Al


----------



## spin-paule (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

High Ihr Rapfenjäger,
ich war gestern am Rhein (km 460) und die ersten Großrapfen jagen wie verrückt. Das Verhalten erinnerte mich irgendwie an Killerwale, die am Strand Robben jagen. Im 20 cm tiefen Uferbereich, direkt vor meiner Nase, verfolgen sie ihre Beute. Die Fischchen sprangen auf der Flucht zwei drei Mal aus dem Wasser und manchmal sprang der Rapfen gerade hinterher, wobei sie dabei komplett aus dem Wasser stiegen. Oft waren es Fische so um die 60cm+.
Von einiger Entfernung aus beobachtete ich eine Uferraubszene und sah, wie ein Fischchen ans Ufer sprang - ich gleich hinterher... und siehe da, der Rapfen raubte kleine Rapfen! 
Ansonsten war es für mich recht ernüchternd. Meine "GuFi-Turbo-Methode" versagte bei den Großen. Drei kleinere konnte ich haken (zwischen 25 und 35cm). Ob Mini-Spinner oder Wobbler... die Kapitalen verschmähten Alles.
Aber immer heiter weiter!!!
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Albrecht (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Solche Jadszenen hätte ich mir von der Doanu auch erhofft :c ....

Dies Viecher sind wirklich heikel. Ich werde sie demnächst mit Pencil-baits ärgern. Erfolge werden natürlich sofort gemeldet.

TL,
Al


----------



## spin-paule (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hiho,
ich war gestern nochmal auf Rapfenjagd und ein strammer Bursche (ca. 3kg) fiel auf mein TurboGuFi rein. Kurz vor dem Biss hat mein Köder die Oberfläche durchbrochen und dabei lautstark "geschlürft". Ich glaube, das Schlürfen war der Auslöser für den Bissreflex, da ich den Köder zuvor viele Male schnell durchgezogen hatte, jedoch ohne zu "schlürfen" und ohne Erfolg. 
Ich werde deswegen nächste Woche den Tip von Fabio beherzigen, ein paar Popper kaufen und testen und werde Euch davon berichten. 
@albrecht: Viel Erfolg mit den Pencil-baits und 
@alle Rapfenräuber: solltet Ihr irgendwann im Dreieck Frankfurt-Heidelberg-Mannheim sein und etwas Zeit übrig haben, dann sagt über PM kurz Bescheid. Gerne zeige ich Euch die "Rapfen-Raub-Arenen" am hessischen Rhein.
Mit den allerbesten Grüßen,
Paul


----------



## rob (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

servus leuts!
ich ärgere mich dauernd über die rapfen als beifang beim karpfenfischen.meisstens gehen sie aufs frolic aber auch auf boilie schon gefangen.
mit festbleimontage:c
die bisse kommen hammerhart und du freust dich schon auf einen guten karpfendrill,dann hebst du die rute und du spürst plötzlich nur mehr ein leichtes zucken...ohje schon wieder
einige burschen bis 3 kilo hab ich heuer schon so verhaftet.
auf die spinnrute gehen sie bei mir nie....
werd es aber heuer wenn sie richtig aktiv sind im flachen mit der fliegenrute versuchen.schau mer mal.lg rob


----------



## Fabio (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi@all!

Ich kanns garnicht erwarten, bis es 1.Juni ist..............
Habs heuer leider noch nicht versucht an der Donau, wenn doch, geb ich euch Bescheid. 
Ich hab da einen Köder von Rapala im Auge, Skitter Prop, ein auf der Oberfäche laufender Bait mit Metalpropeller, schon wer versucht??

lg Fabio


----------



## mrrobbie (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

war heute in der früh in floridsdorf....

zuerst schien sich überhaupt nichts zu tun... dann jedoch fing ich auf einen 2er mepps (bachforelle) 2 aitel (~35cm)

zum abschluss sah ich etwa einen meter vom ufer entfernt ein schönes hechterl stehen.... montierte einen 10cm wobbler und warf aus ... schon im gedanken wie ich den wobbler an dem so nahe am ufer stehenden hecht vorbeiziehen sollte ... ging ein strammer ruck durch meine rute und danach ein schwall.... nach einen recht kurzem kampf .. nassen schuhen konnte ich ihn landen.... ein schöner rapfen mit 54 cm.... hatte beide drillinge im maul... voll eingesaugt....

mit den nassen schuhen wurde es dann aber auch recht bald kalt bei dem wetter und so machte ich mich auf den nachhauseweg... 

die katzen werden sich über den fisch freuen.....


----------



## Albrecht (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hallo Burschen!

Was geht mit den Schieden in Wien?

Ich habe heute meinen bisher größten (~60) auf Gummifisch bei der Landung verloren... ein echter Fortschritt, nachdem alle Anderen heuer nicht länger als 2 Sekunden dran waren.:q 

Die Stelle war oberhalb des KW Nußdorf.

In den nächsten Tagen will ich es aber eher auf Zander probieren, ging da was in letzter Zeit?

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## Peda (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hi Albrecht,
schaut schlecht aus mit den Zandern heuer. Ich hab insgesamt 2 untermaßige gefangen, das wars. Gestern bin ich erst wieder mit Köderfischen gesessen, und nichts ist gegangen. Zwischendurch hab ich, weil mir so fad war, ein paar Maden draufgehängt und prompt eine schöne Barbe gefangen, danach aber gleich wieder einen Köderfisch drauf. Vergeblich. Wenn ich dran denk, wie gut man noch vor wenigen Jahren in der Donau Zander fange konnte...


----------



## Drohne (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

*Servus Peda!#h *

Versuchs einmal mit der Kärtner Methode (Drau Stausee). Ein ganz dünnes Stahlvorfach mit einem ebenso kleinen Drlling -etwa Gr. 10- und einer halben laube. 
Laube vom Waidloch zur Rückenflosse durchschneiden und das Stahlvorfach mit der Ködernadel von der Schnittestelle zum Schwanzende wieder rausführen. Der Drillling muß zur gänze im Köfi sersenkt werden. Köfi etwa jede Stunde wechseln. Diese Methode geht relativ gut bei vorsichtigen Zandern. Lauben müßten noch relativ leicht zu fangen sein, ich habe jedenfalls bereits vorgesorgt eine größere Menge in der Tiefkühltruhe lagernd .

Petri Heil wünscht Dir Drohne


----------



## Peda (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hört sich gut an, die Methode. Aber so vorsichtig beißen sie gar nicht. Das Problem ist einfach, dass es fast keine mehr gibt.


----------



## Drohne (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

*Oba oba, wo sein die Fischlis den oli hinkemen?|kopfkrat ;+ *


LG Drohne


----------



## Albrecht (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> *Oba oba, wo sein die Fischlis den oli hinkemen?|kopfkrat ;+ *
> 
> 
> LG Drohne



Die Zander aus dem Donaukanal sind wohl alle in Hofer-Sackerln gelandet.


----------



## Peda (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> *Oba oba, wo sein die Fischlis den oli hinkemen?|kopfkrat ;+ *
> 
> 
> LG Drohne


 
Kann ich Dir sagen: Das Fischereiregulativ des Nationalparks Donau-Auen erlaubt leider keinen Raubfischbesatz mehr. Nur noch Wildkarpfen. Die Zander werden zwar deswegen nicht aussterben, aber einen dichten Bestand wird´s nimmer geben. 

lg
P


----------



## huchenschreck (9. November 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@peda wo an der Donau fischt Du, dass Du den Rückgang auf mangelnden Besatz zurückführst?
Glaubst Du im ernst, die paar Zander, die sich die Fischereivereine leisten können, machen den Bestand eines Gewässers wie der Donau aus? Ich geb Dir recht, dass das Regulativ der Nationalparktypen völlig verblödet ist (da die Nationalparktypen aber generell völlig verblödet sind und gegen die Umwelt handeln-vielmehr Vogeltourismus wollen kein Wunder) aber rechne Dir doch Stückzahl und Hektar aus.... Ganz abgesehen von folgender Überlegung. Wo auch immer Jungzander besetzt werden, gibt es sie im nächsten Jahr zu fast 100 Prozent nicht mehr, einerseits durch die übermässige Welspopulation der meisten Donau-Reviere, weiters durch die Hochwässer und drittens durch Freund Kormoran ("60 Jungzander im Magen eines einzigen Kormorans" stand vor kurzem in einem Angelmagazin zu lesen). Wer Masszander besetzt kann sich bei den herrschenden Preisen nicht mehr als einen Alibibesatz leisten. Die ÖFG besetzt seit Jahren im Donaustrom gar nichts mehr und trotzdem gibts Zander, währenddessen in den Revieren des Arbeiterfischereivereines Zander besetzt werden aber deshalb kein einziger mehr gefangen wird.


----------



## Peda (9. November 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Ich fische in Haslau und an der unteren Fischa. Vor allem die Fischamündung war immer ein ausgezeichneter Zanderplatz. Und das ist mitten im Nationalpark. Und der macht mittlerweile fast die ganze Donau bis runter zur Slowakei aus. Rechne Dir einmal aus, wie viele Fischer diesen Bereich befischen. Klar, der Bereich ist riesig, aber mit der großen Anzahl der Fischer steht es wieder in einem normalen Verhältnis. Ich nehme an, dass in den nicht-Nationalpark-Revieren zwar schon besetzt wird, aber diese Reviere sind ja auch hoffnungslos überfischt. Ich denk da nur an Albern. Wenn Du das Revier kennst, weißt Du ja wahrscheinlich, wie "genau" es die dortigen Lizenznehmer mit Schonzeiten, Brittelmaßen und Entnahmebeschränkungen nehmen. 
Unter solchen Umständen kann ich mir sehr wohl vorstellen, dass der Befischungsdruck ausschlaggebend ist. Mir ist schon klar, dass vieles andere auch nicht so gesund für Fische ist(Schifffahrt, Wasservögel,...).
Und ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass die Besatzzander den Bestand ausmachen. Aber sie stützen ihn. Und seitdem diese Stütze weg ist, hat sich der Bestand auf einem niedrigeren Niveau eingependelt. 

Was den Nationalpark betrifft würde ich nicht so hart urteilen. Es ist schon wahr, dass viele Bestimmungen teilweise komplett verblödet sind, aber ich glaube, dass die Fischbestände langfristig von den diversen Rückbaumaßnahmen profitieren werden. Auch find ich´s gut, dass die Brittelmaße und Schonzeiten großzügiger sind, als anderswo. Von mir aus könnten sie noch höher liegen. 
Bescheuert finde ich aber vor allem das Nachtfischverbot und den Kormoranschutz. Da hast Du vollkommen recht, ich hab neulich wieder beobachten müssen wie einer ein schönes Aitel "gefangen" und dann mehr oder weniger zerfetzt auf der Buhne liegenlassen hat. 

Wir Fischer sollten jedenfalls überlegt und organisiert handeln. Denn eines ist klar: Einige unter den "Naturschützern" wollen uns aus dem Nationalpark am liebsten ganz draußen haben.

_Glaubst Du im ernst, die paar Zander, die sich die Fischereivereine leisten können, machen den Bestand eines Gewässers wie der Donau aus? Ich geb Dir recht, dass das Regulativ der Nationalparktypen völlig verblödet ist (da die Nationalparktypen aber generell völlig verblödet sind und gegen die Umwelt handeln-vielmehr Vogeltourismus wollen kein Wunder) aber rechne Dir doch Stückzahl und Hektar aus.... Ganz abgesehen von folgender Überlegung. Wo auch immer Jungzander besetzt werden, gibt es sie im nächsten Jahr zu fast 100 Prozent nicht mehr, einerseits durch die übermässige Welspopulation der meisten Donau-Reviere, weiters durch die Hochwässer und drittens durch Freund Kormoran ("60 Jungzander im Magen eines einzigen Kormorans" stand vor kurzem in einem Angelmagazin zu lesen). Wer Masszander besetzt kann sich bei den herrschenden Preisen nicht mehr als einen Alibibesatz leisten. Die ÖFG besetzt seit Jahren im Donaustrom gar nichts mehr und trotzdem gibts Zander, währenddessen in den Revieren des Arbeiterfischereivereines Zander besetzt werden aber deshalb kein einziger mehr gefangen wird._[/quote]

Na so schlimm ist es auch nicht. Man fängt sie ja eh, nur eben sehr wenige. Die ÖFG Reviere kenn ich nicht. Da kann ich leider nichts dazu sagen. Aber ich glaub eher, dass es dem Zander ziemlich wurscht ist, ob er im ÖFG, oder im VÖAFV- Revier schwimmt. Warum sollte man in letzteren weniger fangen??? Ich kann mir höchstens Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Kraftwerksbereichen vorstellen. Also z.B. oberhalb oder unterhalb Freudenau. Denn was über die Fischtreppen wandert ist ja wirklich zu vernachlässigen. 
Du gehst ja auch in der Nähe von Wien fischen wie ich gelesen habe. Vielleicht sollten wir einmal gemeinsam gehen und dort weiter fachsimpeln.

lg
Peda


----------



## huchenschreck (12. November 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hallo!
Das fände ich super, ja. Ich habe Albern Wien, Freudenau rechts und den Donaukanal. Mein Urteil über die Nationalparkverwaltung ist deshalb vielleicht etwas sehr hart ausgefallen weil mich im Bereich Naturschutz nichts mehr als Alibiaktionen auf die Palme bringen. Die Idee von Renaturierungen ist ja wunderbar und würde nicht nur den Fischen sondern dem gesamten Kreislauf auf die Sprünge helfen. Aber die Fakten belegen, dass in Wahrheit die Fischer verdrängt, die Fische egal und die Vögel das einzig Wahre und Interessante sind. Ist ja auch logisch...für ein armes vom Aussterben bedrohtes Vöglein bekommt man mehr Spendengelder als für einen glitschigen stummen Fisch... Aber Hauptsache, die kleinen einsömmrigen Karpfen, die besetzt werden, sind Wildkarpfen. Angeblich schmecken nämlich den Kormoranen Wildkarpfen besser....die sollen saftiger sein...
Du hast natürlich recht, dem Zander ist es egal in welchem Revier er schwimmt, aber ich habe eben nicht das Gefühl daß in den Revieren in denen besetzt wird, mehr Zander herumschwimmen. Was Albern betrifft hast du auch recht, ist bei den herrschenden Bedingungen geradezu erstaunlich, dass man immer noch Zander fängt.... Wenn man bedenkt was für ein Eldorado das Blaue Wasser einmal war-dort gehe ich gar nicht einmal mehr hin. Dabei dürfte sich im VÖAF noch nicht herumgesprochen haben, dass wenige, beschränkte aber teure Karten gleichviel Geld bringen wie viele billige...nur blieben bei der ersten Version mehr Zander übrig...Ich hätte für Albern kein Problem damit 300€ statt 70 zu zahlen, wenn nur 10 Fischer gleichzeitig am Blauen Wasser wären und nicht 50...
Aber wie gesagt....es gibt sie ja trotzdem noch, die begehrten Stachelritter...


----------



## Peda (15. November 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Ja, ich wär auch bereit, mehr zu zahlen, und dafür weniger andere Fischer um mich zu haben. In Haslau hab ich das zum Glück. Das Revier ist zwar klein, aber nicht selten - vor allem unter der Woche - bin ich der einzige Fischer dort. Und die anderen, die dort fischen, sind durchwegs sympathische Kollegen, die mit Maß und Ziel fischen.


----------



## einAngler (15. November 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hallo Peda,



> Ja, ich wär auch bereit, mehr zu zahlen, und dafür weniger andere Fischer um mich zu haben.


.

Fass das ganze jetzt bitte nicht so auf, als wollte ich mich unbedingt mit dir anlegen, aber dein Vorschlag ist ein Hammer gegen mein "nichtbekanntgeben meines Reviers".

Machen wir das ganze so teuer, dann bleiben mir mehr Fische..........Und was ist mit dem Mindestpensionisten der auch gern Angeln möchte, oder mit Jugendlichen, Studenten usw.
Wenn du gerne auch mehr fürs Angeln ausgeben würdest, warum kaufst du Dir dann nicht eine Lizenz für ein etwas teureres Revier. Gibt doch genug solche Wasserl in Österreich. Da ist dann der Andrang auch weniger.
Sicher, da muß man halt auch längere Anfahrtswege in Kauf nehmen, aber das stört mich persönlich absolut nicht.

mfG und PH
einAngler


----------



## Soxl (15. November 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Hoi,

@ Huchenschreck & Peda
Glaubt Ihr nicht auch, dass wir - allgemein betrachtet - ohnehin schon ein bisserl viel für Lizenzen ausgeben in unserem Land? Vergleich' mal z. B. mit anderen Ländern, ganz egal ob D, F, I.... Hoffe, dass nicht allzu viele Vereine/Verbände/Verpächter Eure Statements hier lesen... Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin alles andere als ein Hüter der sozialen Gerechtigkeit, aber ich möchte auch nicht, dass unser Hobby auschliesslich ein "Exklusivsport" wird. So gesehen hat "ein Angler"'s Beitrag was...



> Dabei dürfte sich im VÖAF noch nicht herumgesprochen haben...


Denk' mal dran von welcher politischen Seite dieser Verband kommt  

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## Peda (16. November 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@einAngler
Keine Angst, ich fass Deine Beiträge nicht so auf, dass Du Dich mit mir anlegen willst. Wir hatten keinen guten Start, aber ein Forum ist dazu da, dass auch mal widersprechende Meinungen aufeinander treffen. 
Du unterstellst mir in Deinem Beitrag aber was: Liest Du in meinem Text irgendwo so etwas wie: "Ich will weniger Fischer um mich haben, damit mir mehr Fische bleiben" ????? Ich kann so etwas in meinem Beitrag jedenfalls nicht finden. Bitte antworte auf das was ich schreibe, und nicht auf das, was Du zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen glaubst. 
Ich hab beim Fischen einfach gerne meine Ruhe, sonst nichts. Und wenn ich diese Ruhe im Gegenzug für eine etwas teurere Lizenz bekomme, wäre ich bereit, den Preis zu zahlen.  Findest Du das wirklich so schlimm???
Und noch was: Ich war bis vor einem Jahr Student und musste mit sehr wenig Geld auskommen. Trotzdem hab ich mir das Fischen leisten können. Albern(incl. amtl. Fischerkarte und VÖAFV-Mitgliedsbeitrag) hat mich etwas mehr als 100 Euro gekostet. Wenn ich beim Billa fürs Wochenende einkaufe leg ich 20 Euro ab. Findest Du also 100,-- wirklich angemessen für eine Jahreslizenz? Auch ich finde, dass Fischen leistbar bleiben soll, aber wenn die Lizenzen ein wenig teurer wären, können die Vereine mehr für die Gewässer tun.  Übrigens: Weißt Du eigentlich, wieviel Du für 26 maßige Zander im Fischgeschäft bezahlen müsstest ;-)
Na ja, und was die teureren Reviere betrifft: Natürlich könnte ich mir eines nehmen, aber ich mag keine langen Anfahrtswege. Wenn ich nach der Arbeit noch mal schnell Fischen möchte, brauch ich nicht auch noch eine Stunde im Auto sitzen. DAS ist nämlich teuer. (Und wahnsinnig umweltfreundlich). Ich weiß nicht, wie weit Dein Anfahrtsweg ist, aber ich vermute, dass bei den meisten Fischern die jährlichen Wegkosten zur Erreichung des Wassers weit höher liegen als der Preis für die Jahreslizenz. 
Ich hab ja außerdem schon erwähnt, dass ich mit meinem jetzigen Revier sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## einAngler (16. November 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

hallo peda



> Weißt Du eigentlich, wieviel Du für 26 maßige Zander im Fischgeschäft bezahlen müsstest ;-)


 
weißt du, was ich für meine lizenzen zahle?...........an die 700 Euronen im jahr. aber ich hab noch nie gegengerechnet was ich fangen muß um diese kosten wieder reinzubringen.



> Auch ich finde, dass Fischen leistbar bleiben soll, aber wenn die Lizenzen ein wenig teurer wären, können die Vereine mehr für die Gewässer tun.


Frag mal einen Mindestpensionisten was 100 Euro für ihn sind. Und du wirst doch nicht glauben, daß die Vereine dieses Geld voll für den Besatz nutzen.
Wenn sie das tun, dann in Gewässerabschnitten die nur Vereinsmitgliedern vorbehalten sind.



> Du unterstellst mir in Deinem Beitrag aber was: Liest Du in meinem Text irgendwo so etwas wie: "Ich will weniger Fischer um mich haben, damit mir mehr Fische bleiben" ????? Ich kann so etwas in meinem Beitrag jedenfalls nicht finden.


Also ich hab auch schon in total überfischten Revieren gefischt(z.B. Linzer Hafen). Da muß ich halt damit rechnen, daß ein Anglerkollege kommt und sich halt 5 m neben mich setzt. Da gibt's halt dann 3 Möglichkeiten. Ich frag ihn ober er sich nicht einen anderen Platz suchen kann. Ich laß ihn sitzen und hab etwas Unterhaltung beim Angeln(gibt ja genug nette Kollegen am Wasser). Oder ich such mir halt einen anderen Platz, wo ich dann meine Ruhe hab(ist zwar a bissl lästig, aber was soll's). Ich wollte dir aber nichts unterstellen, hab nur persönlich schon die Erfahrung gemacht, daß gut betuchter Anglerkollegen deswegen zu Vereinsvorständen gegangen sind, weil sie sich dadurch mehr "Beute" erhofft haben.
Und wegen der weiteren Wegstrecken........ist's wirklich nur der Umweltgedanke?......dann darfst aber auch nicht in den Urlaub fliegen und einige andere Sachen machen bei denen du ein Auto brauchst und die nur dem Vergnügen dienen............Ich bin eher der Meinung, daß es Bequemlichkeit ist. Mir wärs ja auch ganz recht, wenn ich mein Wasserl vor der Haustür hätte.|supergri 

PH
einAngler


----------



## Peda (16. November 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Na schön langsam nähern wir uns einander ja an. Wie gesagt, ich glaub wir hatten einen schlechten Start.

1) Ich red ja nicht von 700 Euro Lizenzen. Ich hab von 100Euro geredet.  Auch ich finde, dass 700€ ein Batzen Geld ist. Auch ich rechne nicht nach, wieviel die Fische wert sind, die ich fange. Aber ich weiß nun mal was Fisch ungefähr kostet, da ein Freund von mir Koch ist, und für die Bestellungen der Lebensmittel zuständig ist.

2) Nein ich glaub nicht, dass Vereine die gesamten Geldmittel nur für Besatz nutzen. Das hab ich aber auch nie geschrieben. Wiederum meine Aufforderung: Genau lesen. 

3)Nein, es ist  nicht nur der Umweltgedanke. Ich will das Autofahren aus mehreren Gründen möglichst gering halten. Vor allem, weil es sauteuer ist. Bequemlichkeit ist sicher kein Kriterium bei der Wahl meines Gewässers. Ganz im Gegenteil: Bis ich bei meinem Angelplatz bin, hatsche ich recht weite Wege. Aber das ist mir egal. Ich mag nur eines nicht: Überfischte Gewässer, und Fischer, die sich weder an Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße halten, noch ihren Dreck mitnehmen. Und da ich beides schon erlebt habe, bevorzuge ich Reviere, die "ruhiger" sind, wobei ich gerne bereit bin, für Lizenz mehr als einen Hunderter zu zahlen. Und es würde mich wundern, wenn Du anderer Meinung bist.


----------



## huchenschreck (18. November 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@peda:
konkrete Anfrage: Warst Du in Deinen Revieren oft auf auf Zander heuer? 
Denkst Du dass es dort besser geht als in Albern?
Ehrliche Meinung würde mich echt interessieren.


----------



## Albrecht (19. November 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Ich habe heute in Nußdorf (die meiste Zeit im Yachthafen) ca 5 Stunden Gufiert. 2 leichte Zupfer habe ich auf meine 7 cm Sandras gehabt, waren wohl kleine Barsche (bestenfalls):c .

Hätte einer von den euch mal Lust Orth an der Donau auszuprobieren? Optisch ist das Revier sehr ansprchend.

TL,
AL


----------



## Peda (21. November 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@Huchenschreck:

Ich würde sagen ich war "mitteloft" auf Zander fischen. Etwa 15-20x Spinnfischen, wobei ich meist Wobbler oder Gummifisch verwendet hab, und das an durchaus "zanderverdächtigen" Stellen. Dabei hab ich alles möchliche gefangen, nur keine Zander (Ausnahme: ein untermaßiger). Außerdem hab ich  6 oder 7 x mit Köderfischen gefischt, dabei hab ich einen untermaßigen und einen schönen erwischt. Keine übermäßige Ausbeute, oder?
Ob´s besser ist als in Albern, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Ich denke mir, es ist ähnlich schwer.  Zwar ist Albern viel stärker befischt, aber ich glaub, dass Fische recht mobil sind, und schnell wieder einwandern, wenn in einem Revier viel entnommen wird. Aber in Haslau ist es weit naturbelassener und "einsamer", das gefällt mir. Außerdem bin ich dort, was die anderen Fischarten betrifft, sehr zufrieden. Es sind dort 3 ziemlich große Buhnen, dadurch gibt´s riesige Bereiche mit langsamer Strömung. Da kann alles "passieren". Aber auch in Haslau hab ich schon Schneidertage erlebt, von selbst fangen sich die Fische auch nicht. 

@ Albrecht: Orth ist sicher nicht schlecht, ich war vor ein paar Wochen einen Tag spinnfischen dort. Einen Schied und ein Riesenaitel hab ich dabei gefangen. Leider hab ich momentan kaum Zeit zum Fischen, ich fürchte, für mich ist die Winterpause gekommen. Ich hab mir übrigens sagen lassen, dass die meisten Raubfische (v.a. Welse und Zander) bei der Mündung der Orther Altarme gefangen werden. Gleich vor dem Uferhaus. Aber das ist auch die mit Abstand am stärksten befischte Stelle. Der Platz ist wirklich sehr "fischverdächtig". Relativ tiefes Wasser und strömungsgeschützt. Einen Versuch ist´s sicher wert, zumal die Tageskarte ja sehr günstig ist. 

grüße
Peda


----------



## huchenschreck (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@Albrecht: Wenn Du noch Lust hast....würde sehr gern Orth mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Albrecht (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Ja, bin dabei.:m 

Nachdem am Donaukanal nix läuft ist Orth vielleicht meine letzte Chance heuer noch einen Zander zu erwischen.

TL,
AL


----------



## barsch89 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*



			
				spin-paule schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Erfolg mit den Pencil-baits


Was ist ein Pencil-Bait?


----------



## Albrecht (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

Oberflächenköder wie z.B. Illex Bonnie, Mudsucker, Watermocassin oder Lucky Craft Sammy.

Durch kleine, regelmäßige Schläge kann man sie super im Zick-Zack (Walking the Dog) an der Oberfläche führen.

TL,
AL


----------



## barsch89 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rapfen in der Donau Strom wien*

@Albrecht: Danke. Jetzt hab ich wieder etwas dazugelernt! #6


----------

